

Surgeons remove healthy kidney through donor's vagina - MikeCapone
http://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/Press_releases/2009/02_02_09.html

======
niels_olson
In theory it should be fine, but let's see how that kidney and its recipient
do before declaring success on this one. And I'm sure the organ traders in
less regulated parts of the world will be ecstatic at the possiblity of
covering their tracks better.

~~~
dimitry
Article states that they're both doing great

------
tsbardella
wtf? Vagina hacking?

